# 150 Gallon Frontosa Journal - Pics + Videos!



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a used 150 Gallon off of craigslist, which is 48" Long x 24" Deep x 30" High.

That now makes my collection a 150 Gallon, 90 Gallon, and 65 Gallon. And I am only 17 .... its gonna suck when I move out lol.

*Specs!*

4x 54W T5HO Bulbs @ 5000K. 
Fluval 304 + Rena XP3
~120 pounds of Eco-Complete
Penquin HOB Filter

*This is how it looked when I got it:*









*I use Behr Stain in a very dark brown color... almost black. *

Now this is what it looks like:










































As you can see, I foamed up the bunch of rocks in the middle so that they will never fall. I then put aquarium safe resin/glue on the foam, which I then put on some Eco-Complete so that plants can get some nutrients when attached to the rock for hopefully, better growth. I also created a caves for the females to get in when they get so they aren't constantly harassed by the males .

I want to make the tank fairly heavily planted. With lots of easy-growing moss on the rocks. Hope to make it look like rocky jungle.

I, just yesterday, picked up 13 Burundi Frontosas from kodak. They are beautiful and not shy. He still has some left . They are currently @ 1.25 - 2.0" big. I will take a video and a few pictures later on today .

*I would like people's input on what are nice looking/growing low to medium light plants.*


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks cool, I can't wait until I can get something bigger than my 80gal. Im not positive but I think the frontosa will end up destroying any plants you put in there. Double check on that though.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm.... that could be true. I did lots of research before I bought them.

It really depends on each fish, because websites like this say they don't harm or burrow plants. But even on the replies they talk about methodically uprooting them...

I think I need to put them in soon, so that they are too little to uproot them and they can get used to them.

I have seen more than three websites now that say plants work. They do uproot them according to one, but I think I can put small stones around the large portions of plants.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look good ,, cant wait for see the fish!!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! The Pics and videos are uploading now, from a crappy point and shoot  So don't expect anything amazing... 

It might take a bit for the videos


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job for the rock work, however, I don't think frontosas will go well with plants. First of all, Frontosas might uproot the plants, and secondly, I think plants will lower the PH of the water. Frontosas are from Lake Tanganyika where water PH is quiet high.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

That could very well be true, but it always depends on the fish. Some fish that are usually aggressive might be docile, and some who wold always uproot plants might not, or might leave a few of them alone.

Who knows,  its worth a try, otherwise I will just try it out on a different tank.

Lots of the plants will be tied to the rocks as well, as for pH, my hose water tested at 7.8 around. Even if the plants do lower pH, then the water should equalize it.

Here are the pics (Videos couldn't upload for some reason  will fix that when I am home)


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

They may not do it now, but they will later. It would be a shame to invest in plants that will eventually be torn up.

In addition, you'll have to find plants that can withstand the high PH...not many from what I recall.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jungle Vals are your answer. They grow fast (> 1 inch a day in the right conditions) and will grow in higher pH. Almost unkillable too.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

There are a bunch of plants that can grow in high pH, like swords.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tank you got there. Can`t wait for the vidoes


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

VIDEOS!!! 

I am going to try out plants anyway...  don't faze me!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Update:

I bought these from AquaticMagic w/ free shipping! 
2 x	Red Tiger Lotus - US $11.66
2 x	Pellia	- US $9.90
4 x	Philippine Java fern - US $27.80
4 x	Cryptocoryne wendtii green x 3 stalk - US $17.00
3 x	Anubias barteri Gold - US $16.35
4 x	Java Fern - US $19.80
3 x	Anubias nana barteri - US $12.75

For a total of $ 115.26 USD... probably more than I need  I could sell extras for cost to members here.

AquaticMagic Website


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Got plants in yesterday! Pics and videos will be up soon! Hopefully by tonight!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nicely done. how did you change the oak color tank trim into brown?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Easily done ;P.... dark Behr stain and just coat it along the grain until you cant see it anymore  

Whatever paint/stain gets on the glass and be wiped off. If it dries then its a bit harder. I used a square exacto-knife to peel it off.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

How do you like the phillipine java fern ?.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those guys are so cute!!!


----------

